# My lamb was bitten by something and its neck goes to side



## John Obradovic (Jan 14, 2022)

Please someone help me, my lamb's neck went to side, it was bitten last night by something, it is still alive. Please what do i need to do?!?!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 14, 2022)

What kind of wound and where?  Pics?

ETA.  How's it acting?  Standing, walking, eat, drink, etc.


----------



## John Obradovic (Jan 14, 2022)

*it is acting like it has anxiety, when is walking it goes to side, it was bitten right on the conjoinment of the neck and its chest, it is old just 10 days i guess*


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 14, 2022)

Any wound?    That might be key in what to do.....and what area are you?   I see brown leaves....here snakes arent out -- too cold.   Rare a spider would do on sheep.  If no wound, injury it could be...such as rammed.  Dogs around?  Yes, it's probably anxious.


----------



## John Obradovic (Jan 14, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Any wound?    That might be key in what to do.....and what area are you?   I see brown leaves....here snakes arent out -- too cold.   Rare a spider would do on sheep.  If no wound, injury it could be...such as rammed.  Dogs around?  Yes, it's probably anxious.


----------



## John Obradovic (Jan 14, 2022)

It has a really small wound, its wool where was it bited it is bloody a bit, neck is really dented, there are dogs around here but i dont think its a dog, probably a fox or a wolf, something ate a whole newborn lamb, only legs and are left from it, and then it striked at this one, but this one woke up and ran away from the  hole


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 14, 2022)

Oh my!

Well.... flush the wound out very well.  Check the temperature, if it is elevated it might need antibiotics.

I would give it probiotic paste, and whatever else you might have on hand to give it a bit of a boost to recover from the shock and the wound.

Then... can it nurse well?

If it can nurse well, put it and mom in a place that is as safe as possible from further attack...  and watch closely to make sure the lamb continues to nurse well.

Then...  I would wait...

Hopefully with time full control over the head will return.


----------

